# Deer Roast #2



## tommiegunnz (Aug 13, 2008)

Well less than a week since my first roast i'm doing up a sirloin tip tomorrow. Have the roast marinading right now in a sweet and spicy teriyaki type cure I concocted. I think It'll be smoked over hickory because I think venison and hickory go well together.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 13, 2008)

Grrrrr what the heck how did I get two posts??????


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure about the 2 posts, but the roast sounds good! Looking forward to your Qview.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 14, 2008)

Pleasant surprise the deer roast ended up being two sirloin tips tied together ( I hadn't cut the strings yesterday). Anyway with out further ado here are the two tips rubbed and waiting for smoke.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 14, 2008)

And on to the smoke.......


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 14, 2008)

Just about to go into foil..... looking and smelling good to me anyway


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Still lookin good!


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, can't wait to cut into this one.  Did a couple things differently this time I hope for the better and got my temp issue solved, started using lump charcoal that fridge is just too darn big for the hot plate to heat up.  The only thing that sucks is I have to wait until Saturday to eat it, the meat is for a party and I work the next two days.


----------



## bassman (Aug 14, 2008)

Keep smokin' that venison!  That looks great.  Hunting season is just around the corner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok one last teaser pic before the final product - 145* and just about to go under smoke again!!!! And wow does it smell good!!! I tried something not sure if it will do anything or not, I made the final chip pouch from the foil that the meat was wrapped in i don't know if the juice will steam back up into the meat or not.  I can't wait for deer season to bag me another buck!!!


----------



## vince (Aug 15, 2008)

looks really good, I was luck and had deer sausage for lunch today, One of our fellow hunters from the hunting club came to work today and reheated it for us and we took a long lunch.

I am looking forward to hunting season. can't wait


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok you are going to have to take my word for it, my camera battery died and the company ate up the deer roast before I could take a pic (I was hoping to take one amid the chaos of my son's b;day party).  Heck I had people eat the roast and like it that normally say they don't like roast of any sort let alone deer.  They went for seconds and thirds so 
I know they weren't lying to me :P  Just trying to figure out the next smoke now......


----------



## t-roy (Sep 1, 2008)

DUDE! I've already got the feaver bad...and this thread is NOT helping!


----------



## meat-man (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great  Great q-view


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Tommiegunnz.


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 3, 2008)

Archery opens here on Sat. I'm not sure I can pull my bow this season, but I'm itching just the same.


----------

